# How do you pack a man's suit for air travel?



## flowergurl (Apr 18, 2012)

What is the best way to pack a man's suit for air travel?  This is not a short flight.  We are flying from Michigan to Hawaii with one stopover in Phoenix. 

Any insight will be greatly appreciated.  My future son-in-law bought a new suit for the wedding (my daughter's) and now he is fretting about how to keep it in tip top shape.  He's hoping he doesn't have to get it pressed when we get to Hawaii. 

Any tips from the seasoned air travelers out there?

Thanks, 
Diane in Michigan


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 18, 2012)

Honestly - I'd tell him to take it back and buy a nice Aloha Shirt on Kauai.  For the most part, people do not wear suits for beach weddings in Hawaii. 

Here is a typical Hawaiian wedding look:


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 18, 2012)

Have the store where he bought it show him. Most 'suiter' suitcases have a hanger gizmo that allows the suit to go in without hard creases in the wrong places. After you arrive in Hawaii, it will be humid so just hang it in the bathroom and any errant wrinkles should smooth out. Plus I can't imagine the resort (heck even a motel 6) that doesn't have a iron in the room.

I carry a tux and  a sportcoat to cruises without difficulty.

I like Denise's idea best!

Jim


----------



## flowergurl (Apr 19, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Honestly - I'd tell him to take it back and buy a nice Aloha Shirt on Kauai.  For the most part, people do not wear suits for beach weddings in Hawaii.



Sigh, I know Denise.  He started out with the style shown in your photo but has changed along the way and tonight he bought a suit to wear.  He's looked at lots of photos of weddings on the beach and they show all styles from casual dress to suits.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2012)

Does he realize that it will be hot, humid, and breezy?  He will lose the jacket 5 min. after the ceremony - guaranteed!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 19, 2012)

When I was 20 or so, I took packing lessons sponsored by Delta Airlines. It is easy to pack a suit but it is difficult to explain. I searched a couple of videos and this one demonstrated the same technique I was taught:

http://www.ehow.com/video_4973216_pack-mans-suit.html

Best wishes!

elaine


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 19, 2012)

All my suitcases have hanger bags that fold and zip into the lid of the suitcase.  My cloths travel well.   One time I discovered that daughter very fluffy Christmas dresses we still zipped in the suitcase hanger bag in May.  They still unfolded very nicely.

Alternatively, can't he carry it in a very simple hanger-bag and hang it in the closet on the airplane.


----------



## djyamyam (Apr 19, 2012)

As has been noted, the hanger bags that come with many suitcases helps keep the structure of the suit when it is folded, however, you do still get a few wrinkles.  The trick I learned a number of years ago is to use the thin dry cleaning plastic to hang over the suit first and then hang it inside the hanger bag.  The plastic ensures a certain amount of friction that prevents the wrinkles.    It's the best thing I've learned over the years of regular suit travel.


----------



## BevL (Apr 19, 2012)

If you only have one suit, it would be worth it to ask if they can put it in the first class closet for you.  If you're flying in June shouldn't be heavy coats or anything.

They may not but it can't hurt.  

Now, as worried as you are about the suit, I had to schlep our daughter's wedding dress to Vegas on the plane.  I actually hated that dress before I ever saw it on her - LOL!!

We got it all steamed and it was worth it.  Coming home it was pretty much squished into an overhead.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 19, 2012)

My son got married on beach in PV, no suit. But as this is his choice, I'd suggest wrapping plastic or tissue paper around the garment.  when you get to Hawaii, hang the suit in the bathroom, turn on the shower to HOT, close windows, steam up the bathroom and leave suit hanging for 15 mins!  Wrinkles be gone!!!


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 19, 2012)

Lots of tips here www.onebag.com

The use of dry cleaning plastic is one of the best approaches.

Cheers


----------



## flowergurl (Apr 19, 2012)

BevL said:


> If you only have one suit, it would be worth it to ask if they can put it in the first class closet for you.  If you're flying in June shouldn't be heavy coats or anything.
> 
> They may not but it can't hurt.
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone for the great tips and ideas.  Yep, we're schlepping the wedding gown also. 

My hairdresser mentioned a closet on the planes.  I will have to ask about that for sure, since we'll have the gown and the suit.  

Diane


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2012)

Diane, Here's is an idea for a garment bag you can load up with all the hanging clothes and a lot of other stuff too. http://www.ebags.com/category/garment-bags/2003553?lastterm=garment bags Load it up and check it through. It will cost some for checking, but avoids all the worry, and aircraft 'closets' aren't what they used to be. 

I'm not suggesting you spend hundred$ on it as they are readily available at your local thrift store. You'll find they are cheap and hardly used at all.

A destination wedding is a once-in-a-lifetime thing (we hope), and you seem concerned about doing it 'right', so this is just a suggestion where a few bucks can relieve some anxiety.

Hope it's all you and the lucky couple dream of.

Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 19, 2012)

flowergurl said:


> My hairdresser mentioned a closet on the planes.  I will have to ask about that for sure, since we'll have the gown and the suit.
> 
> Diane



I would not count on a closet unless you are in First Class and definitely not on a commuter jet. Even then, it is a hit or miss thing. That said, most Flight Attendants will go out of their way to take good care of a wedding dress.

Hope all goes well.

Cheers


----------



## Pat H (Apr 19, 2012)

Hang the suit in the same bag as the gown. You will certainly be on a large plane to HI. I'm sure the FA will find room for the garments in the closet.


----------



## sgtdesi (Apr 19, 2012)

Just got married on Maui, flew 1st class and NO closet for my dress. Good luck, but be prepared just in case. My dress turned into a ball in the overhead.


----------



## debbiety (Apr 20, 2012)

Wait for good inf.confused me...


----------



## Pat H (Apr 20, 2012)

sgtdesi said:


> Just got married on Maui, flew 1st class and NO closet for my dress. Good luck, but be prepared just in case. My dress turned into a ball in the overhead.



There was no closet or no room? What airline? Obviously I am wrong then.


----------



## flowergurl (Apr 20, 2012)

sgtdesi said:


> Just got married on Maui, flew 1st class and NO closet for my dress. Good luck, but be prepared just in case. My dress turned into a ball in the overhead.



Oh dear!  Did your dress 'unball' okay?  My hairdresser got married on a Caribbean cruise and she told me the stewardesses put her gown up in the captain's quarters on the jet. 

I'm hoping for the best and expecting the worst to keep my sanity in this whole thing. 

Congrats on your recent marriage!


----------



## flowergurl (Apr 20, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Diane, Here's is an idea for a garment bag you can load up with all the hanging clothes and a lot of other stuff too. http://www.ebags.com/category/garment-bags/2003553?lastterm=garment bags Load it up and check it through. It will cost some for checking, but avoids all the worry, and aircraft 'closets' aren't what they used to be.
> 
> I'm not suggesting you spend hundred$ on it as they are readily available at your local thrift store. You'll find they are cheap and hardly used at all.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jim!  Love the idea of these garment bags, however, people have told me not to put the gown in with baggage at all costs.  They said it's not worth the risk of the baggage getting misplaced. 

What to do?


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 20, 2012)

flowergurl said:


> Thanks Jim!  Love the idea of these garment bags, however, people have told me not to put the gown in with baggage at all costs.  They said it's not worth the risk of the baggage getting misplaced.
> 
> *What to do?*


How about shipping it prior to your flight?  If you pack it in a box with appropriate packing materials, it should arrive just fine.  It would be more expensive, but you cannot be guaranteed it won't be forced in an overhead bin if you take it with you flying.  If that is not ok, I don't know of any other option.

Kurt


----------



## sgtdesi (Apr 20, 2012)

I flew on Hawaiian and it was an older plane with no closet. The FA told me my dress had to go in the overhead. It did unball with the help of my most helpful matron of honor!


----------



## sgtdesi (Apr 20, 2012)

flowergurl said:


> Congrats on your recent marriage!



Thanks! In spite of the dress ordeal it was so much fun. Try not to stress too much.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 20, 2012)

flowergurl said:


> Thanks Jim!  Love the idea of these garment bags, however, people have told me not to put the gown in with baggage at all costs.  They said it's not worth the risk of the baggage getting misplaced.
> 
> What to do?



Unless the wedding is the day of arrival, I'd still put the hanging clothes in a garment bag and check 'em through. Even if it misses the flight your party is on, it will catch up the next day at the latest. Just be sure you put the itinerary with the name of your hotel/resort PROMINENTLY inside and even in the unlikely event that it's delayed, it will be placed in your waiting arms as soon as discovered. I know you haven't flown for 30 years, but along with the lack of great big fans out on the wings, airlines are 'graded' on their luggage handling. Honest- they don't want your wedding clothes.

I REALLY think you are putting waaaay more stress on yourself than necessary. Get a garment bag and check 'em through.

When DW and I got married in Scotland, I had rented a kilt outfit. Nobody told me you that the waist is measured at belly button height, not where we usually put the waist for trousers, so we had to traipse all over Scotland to find me a kilt the right size. 

Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 20, 2012)

flowergurl said:


> Thanks Jim!  Love the idea of these garment bags, however, people have told me not to put the gown in with baggage at all costs.  They said it's not worth the risk of the baggage getting misplaced.
> 
> What to do?



The only 100% way to assure it gets there when you do is to wear it.  

Totally lost checked baggage is less than 0.1% IIRC. FedEx or UPS is even lower. 

Probably to best way to get it there in good condition is shipping to the Hotel in a good package to arrive before you and tell them to hold for you. I have shipped several things that way which were too bulky to handle on the plane. 

Either that or take it on the plane and take your chances.  

Cheers


----------



## radmoo (Apr 20, 2012)

NO WAY I would check wedding gown !!!! Carry it onboard.  Ironing and/or steaming is far easier fix than delayed/lost luggage!!!!


----------

